# New to FF



## mrs.l (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Everyone,  My husband and i are have just received our first appointment for care in Nottingham on the 4th of Jan 2012 and i'm so nervous. Does anyone have any experience of Care? We we're referred from Lincoln hospital and i have blocked fallopium tubes, my husbands fine. Very nervous!!!!  Any replies would be grateful.x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the madness that is Fertility Friends.

Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please shout! The Nottingham threads can be found here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=522.0

We also have a chat room - which is a fabulous place to 'meet' and chat with others. Our newbie chat is every Wednesday. A great chance to meet other new members and find out a little more about how the site works.

*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

All the best for your coming treatment - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.
Good luck,

  

Mini xx


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

We too are starting treatment at care notts around January.  It's our first time so a little nervous too!  From what I have heard Notts is good.  We are recieving treatment via the satalite clinic in derby then travelling to Notts for egg collection etc. Funding ourselves as hubby has daughter from previous marriage.  

We have male factor plus i have PCOS, found out after ttc for 2 1/2 years, it was a big shock i must say!  Is this your first time? 

Sez xx


----------



## mrs.l (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys.  Yes it's our first time sez, i can't tell you how scared and excited i am. Just want to get the whole process started, from the initial appointment do you know how long all the tests and procedures take?


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi mrs l,

We had our inital app on 27th July at fertility clinic. Followed by all the tests for both of us.  We went back on 31st October for results.  It was then decided our best option was ICSI and we had our first app with the care consultant at derby on 30th November.  We have some tests yet to do this month - ultrasound scan for me, another blood test and DH has to visit care at Notts to give another sperm sample (3rd time).  We then have our second app with consultant where i will get all the injection info on 11th january.  We are hoping to catch my January cycle to start down regulating. 

Basically it has taken 5 months for us to get to this point.  I get the impression that this is quite fast and think it as because we are funding the treatment ourselves.  IVF on NHS may take longer as i think there are waiting lists.

Are you able to get help with funding from NHS? Where abouts do you live......will you have to travel far?
Sez x


----------



## mrs.l (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Sez,

We are getting funding for one attempt. I've had loads of tests at Lincoln, had ultrasound scan, a dye test and blood tests. I hope everything works out for you in January. We live in Louth, over an hour and a half away are you local?


----------



## elizabethface (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi

I was treated at Care Sheffiled, they were excellent. I've been through lots of treatment so know a lot about ICSI. Me and my hubby have lots against us, hence why it  hasn't worked...... yet. 

If you have any questions then just ask, the process is much easier than you think, try and stay calm, it helps, easier said than done, I know 

xxxx


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi ladies,

mrs l - we live just out side of Derby so not far to travel at all  

Elizabeth - thankyou for the support...I have had lots from everyone on here and all are so positive.  I may have a few more questions for you nearer the time if that is OK??   I'm sure your time is near  

Sez x


----------



## mrs.l (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Big day tomorrow, got first appointment at Care in Nottingham. So nervous it's finally here. Very worried about my weight as put some on over xmas and worried that my bmi is too high. xxx


----------



## elizabethface (Dec 11, 2011)

OOOh, let us know how you get on. Christmas is a killer for putting weight on


----------



## mrs.l (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Elizabethface,

The appt was fantastic, didn't even mention my weight or bmi so can't have been as naughty as i thought. Have to go back on fri 13th for another scan but everything on the right track. Are you just starting ivf? x


----------



## elizabethface (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi

No, had 3 fresh cycles and 3 frozen. With these 2 miscarriages but that's all. I have anti thyroid antibodies and high NK cells. My husband has poor sperm. So lots against us. I'm nearly 33 now so need it to work soon 

Anything you need to know, just ask. xxxxx Good luck xxxxx

What's your story? Age, AMH etc?


----------



## mrs.l (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi,

Well been TTC for 4 years was referred from Lincoln after having every test imaginable, they told be blocked tubes and would need ivf, everything fine with hubby. I'm 30 he's 27. We've had our first appt at Care in Nottingham and everything looked ok, i have to go back there this fri for another scan as was on my period last time and they wanted to check one of my ovaries. I've been told by the consultant there's a waiting list to start the drugs, around about april she thinks. So nervous and excited, how long are you on the drugs for, do you know? So sorry to hear about your miscarriages. Lots of luck.xxxx


----------



## elizabethface (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi

You down regulate for a couple of weeks, then you stimulate for another couple of weeks. The whole process seems really daunting, but actually on my third attempt I thought what's all the fuss about, I found it all quite easy. 

I think the thought of it and the mental factor, i.e. wanting it to work so badly is the hard part. 

Good luck with your scan


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Happy new year.  Its been a while since i have been on!! Hope all is well with you  
mrs.l - Good luck with your scan tomorrow  
Elizabethface - How are things going?  I'm 35 in March so know the feeling!!!

Well we have had our second consultation and things are looking positive.  DH sperm count has gone down again   but all were healthy so doc says we should have high hopes! 

Because of this we are going to have some frozen, before egg collection incase backup plan is needed on the day!!! Great but more cost!  

I'm hoping to start down DR next week.  We have the drugs and I have my lesson on Saturday.  Very nervous now and had a giggle with the nurses about it all.  They said it doesn't hurt them at all!!!!   Funny !!!!!! 

Speak soon
Sez xx


----------



## mrs.l (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Well today scan was fine right ovary looking very good, left ovary was hard to locate but said they'll be able to prod a little harder when i'm sedated so not to worry. Overall everythings on track. Because we're on the Nhs and not funding ourselves they said we'll prob get the drugs inApril.

Hope your both well.xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi mrs.l 

Glad the scan went well, I had that problem with my lefty too, i had to press down with both hands (think i was moving intestines out of the way or something!) but they found it eventually!

Feeling a little nervous about the 'lesson' tomorrow.  DH is working so mother in law coming with me instead  

sez x


----------



## mrs.l (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Sez,

Good luck for today, Please let me know how you get on.http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/togetherhug.gif. xxx


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi mrs.l

Well lesson went as well as it could.  I was expecting to have to inject myself but no.  The nurse talked me through all the steps and what all the different bits in my new bag were for!  I am now a walking chemist!!! 

I have to inject myself in the morning at the same time each day in the tummy area, pinch an inch and jab!!! 

Think i will be OK but going to be a nervous one the first few times! Role on Friday!!!!! 

Hope you are well and enjoying the weekend 
Sez xx


----------



## mrs.l (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Sez,

Bless you i'll be exactly the same when my time comes. Do you know how long you'll be doing that for? Do you start on friday? x


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hiya  

Well, started to DR this morning.  I have to say I am very proud of myself.  It really isn't anything like you imagine seemed soooo easy!

I will be on Buserelin to DR for 21 days before starting menapur. Then on both, one in tum, one in leg up till EC  but not sure how long for.

Hope all is well with you 
sez x


----------



## mrs.l (Nov 29, 2011)

Hiya, 

So you're well on your way then. So happy for you. How's it making you feel, are you ok? Everything's ok with us so far, we're pencilled in for April to start dr then.xxx


----------



## elizabethface (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi Sez

Exciting, what clinic are you at, I've used Buserelin and Menopur before and had a good response 

xxx


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi,

We're at care in Notts but getting most treatment via satalite clinic at derby hospital as its nearer.  What about you?

Sez x


----------



## elizabethface (Dec 11, 2011)

Currently at Zita West, was at Care Sheffield last time and got better embryos, well I didn't manage to make any at Zita West, strange!!!

Will go back to Care after once last attempt at Zita West. You're in good hands, what dose of Menopur are you on?

xxxx


----------



## Candy x (Aug 28, 2011)

hgh


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Sorry it's been a while had a manic week at work last week!

mrs.l - Well i've been dr for 11 days now.....no real side affects so far.  Feeling very tired and hungry though!  Good luck for April xx

Elizabethface - Good luck for this time at Zita West, hopefully you wont need to go back to care sheffield    I am on 150 iu menopur, i think it is a little lower than some as PCOS!  What about you?

Sez xx


----------



## elizabethface (Dec 11, 2011)

I've been on menopur before and got good results, think I was on 275, can't quite remember.

Good luck with it all, keep us posted. xxxx


----------



## mrs.l (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

How are you getting on?  Work's been crazy at the min not had 5 mins to post. I'm trying to shift some more weight but it's slow going.xxx


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi mrs.l and elizabethface,

Well i started dr on 8th feb and have my scan tomorrow to see how things are going.  Suffering a little with sore throat at the min...not sure if it's side affects to menopur or not.  How are you ladies doing  I know what you mean about not having time to post....I have posted on feb/march group but it moves sooooo fast and can hardly keep up!
Sez xx


----------



## mrs.l (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Ladies, 

Still waiting to go back to care, we're on the waiting list for April so i'm counting down the weeks. I hate the waiting, i'm so pleased we qualified for one go on the nhs but the waiting is killing me.

Sez, how's in going down regging? how's your throat? better i hope. How did the scan go?  What's the next step for you.xxxxxx


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi all,

Well sore throat gone.  I decided that sniffles etc were due to bruseralin and menopur even though all said it wasn't!

A quick up date for you ladies.  We went in for egg collection on Thursday (23.2.12) and got 14 eggs.....WOW, couldn't believe it!  Out of those 12 were mature and 10 have fertalised.  We are waiting to see if we can have ET on sun or maybe blastocyst transfer on Tuesday!  Got fingers and toes crossed!  

mrs.l - you'll be surprised how fast those weeks will pass!  You'll be well looked after by care team they have been so good.

Sez xx


----------



## elizabethface (Dec 11, 2011)

Excellent news!!!!

That's great, let us know how you get on. Fingers crossed. xxx


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi ladies,

A little update for you on my progress.....Well i have got to 8dp5dp with hardly any symptoms apart from the odd niggle and not including the pain after EC because of mild OHSS. No sore (.)(.), cramps, spotting...nothing!  I did have a very bad headache on monday!  All of my cycle buddies seem to have some symptom or another!

As it was my birthday on Monday I decided i couldn't go any longer with out knowing something!    I did a sainsburys hpt and got a very faint line, VERY naughty of me as only 6dp5dt.  Not convinced I did anther one yesterday morning and line was a little darker so this morning I did a digi clear blue test and got    1 to 2 weeks,          Can't believe it!

Hope all is well with you and treatment is going as planned 
Sez xx


----------



## elizabethface (Dec 11, 2011)

Sez

Wooooo hooooo!!!

How very very exciting. I start at Sheffield Care soon, but go to Notts for array CGH, so they will do EC and ET. How many eggs did the 150 Menopur help you produce? Did they have to up your dose at any time? I'll be atrting on 300 Menopur. So pleased for you. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi,

They started me on 150 menopur because of PCOS and then upped the dose after my first scan to 225.  We got 14 little eggies, of which 12 were mature.  10 of those fertalised and 3 got the blastocyst stage.  we have one embie on board and 2     waiting for next time.   

Hope your tx goes well.  They are nice at notts and very caring.  Have you got a start date yert??

Sez x


----------



## elizabethface (Dec 11, 2011)

Great stuff, when is your scan? How are you feeling.
I think I start down regging on day 21 of this cycle, started my period this Tues, forgotten the timescales already. That is if the doctor can prescribe me my drugs. Costs a fortune this IVF malarky.


----------



## mrs.l (Nov 29, 2011)

Sez, 

I'm soooooooooooooo Happy for you, what amazing news i've just had a cry cause i'm so pleased. I can't believe how fast that was. Do you mind me asking if you was off work for long? Mine are being a bit funny about leave. We'll we're back at care on tues 27th march for another weight and blood pressure check then due to start my injections in April. Take care.xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Got my scan on 5th April.....YAY can't believe it!    First day back at work today so very tired and achy back now......the kids have been llittle devils for the supply teacher so I have spent today going over how we should behave in class!!!!     Ha the devil teacher is back!!

Elizabeth - good luck for starting this cycle....yes on the cost front!!!  I think we are almost up to 6 grand mark!!!! We seemed to have to pay for hidden extras along the way......So glad both our parents could help us out otherwise I don't think we coulld have done it.  Beware of the extra cost for any extra drugs you may need (my menopur was upped so needed extra - £50 ish per day) blasting (£500) and freezing embryos (£385 ish)!!! and thats what i can remember off the top of my head!!!

Mrs.l - Thankyou, yes now it seems fast but the waits take forever......I have never known 2 weeks go go sooooo slow!!!!!  I was off work for the whole two weeks and two days.  I self certificated for 5 and then doctor signed me off for the remaining 7 (it had to be put down as stress related though).  Work have been really good about it all....very supportive! I hope yours have a rethink and are supportive     

Take care ladies and keep me up dated
Sez xx


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Just checking in  

Mrs.l - How are things going?  Have you started injections yet

Elizabethface - Have you started DRing yet??

Hope both are feeling OK and still positive.....I have scan on Thursday..... a little scared as not had any HCG level etc done so no news since OTD! Having odd twinges and evening sickness so hoping all is fine!


----------

